# New (to me) Redhawk .44 Magnum



## marknga (Nov 19, 2016)

My dad just gave me his old Ruger .44 magnum. He got this back in the 80's killed a deer or two with it. I will treasure it forever.
He put the Pachmayr grips and Burris 2X power scope on it.
I have shot 20 times or so at 50 yards off the bench, the pistol is way more accurate than I am.
Shooting some old ammo that he had, Winchester Western .210 grain hollowpoint. But will be looking for some new ammo.
Beautiful weapon. 
Can't wait to put a deer on the ground with it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 19, 2016)

nice.  I have one in stainless, but really like the blued ones


----------



## wolf3006 (Nov 19, 2016)

Congratulations !


----------



## frankwright (Nov 20, 2016)

Sweet! I have a .41 mag redhawk stainless and have killed a good many deer with it. Great guns to hunt with and shoot.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks good, very nice set up


----------



## Big7 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ruger is DA' BOMB.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 23, 2016)

Sweet set up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 23, 2016)

frankwright said:


> Sweet! I have a .41 mag redhawk stainless and have killed a good many deer with it. Great guns to hunt with and shoot.



I have a .41 mag also.  I like the .44, but that .41 is a special gun


----------



## specialk (Nov 25, 2016)

A mighty fine weapon....


----------



## mdgreco191 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice! Love my stainless .44 with a nikon 2-8 nikon.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm (Dec 13, 2016)

Now I want one. Dang it.


----------



## Stickman1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sweet lookin gun!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2016)

Excellent handgun.  

I like the way it's set up.  You will really enjoy hunting with that gun.  

Taking my Redhawk along on my next range session. I've gotta get some ammo for it.....was sorta shocked at the cost of how it's skyrocketed.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 19, 2016)

*I lik mine....*

I bought one of the very first Redhawk 44's released. Killed a buck, shot it a bunch, and then made an often committed mistake....sold it.
Replaced it a few years ago when I found a like new blued Hunter version like yours. Nice to mount and remove a scope at will. Got a Tasco 3x on it now but also have a 2x-6x ready to replace the Tasco.


----------

